
An iPad stylus that may have even tempted Steve Jobs. - momentlab
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1593705756/motive-stylus-the-ipad-smart-cover-has-a-new-sidek
======
Toph
In response to the title of this thread, no. It's ugly. Jobs don't like ugly.
That said, I acknowledge the way its designed to attach to the smart cover is
pretty cool.

